# Salt Charters BVI reviews



## Rocknpalms (May 18, 2013)

Looking at charting a 45' Cat with John at Salt Charters BVI 
I just cant find much information on line about them. Or past customers.
He is located in the UK and I am here in the US. I just want to make sure there are not scams out there. 
The boat is called White Pearl and is a 450 Lagoon. Can anyone chime in about this company.
Thanks


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Check with Ed Hamilton. They are a charter agent and know most if not all the charter operators in the BVIs.

Caribbean Charters, charter boats caribbean, caribbean vacations sailing by Ed Hamilton Yacht Charters


----------



## Rocknpalms (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advise great help here on the forums. Salt Charters checks out fine. We are looking forward to our trip.


----------



## yachtguy (Jun 7, 2013)

Let us know how it goes with Salt Charters. I can't figure out from their website if they have one boat or several.


----------



## Barbie8Ken (Aug 11, 2013)

yachtguy said:


> I can't figure out from their website if they have one boat or several.


I don't know if they have "several" boats, but they do have multiple boats and not just one.


----------

